# Audi TT 3.2 Auto to Manual Conversion (02E to 02Q)



## Thomas_Mathew (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey all!

I have have had a huge project under way over the past couple of months by picking up a very used Audi TT 3.2 converting it from DSG to a 6 speed manual and have learnt a lot of lessons along the way. I also wanted to take the time and document what parts and prerequisite things that are needing to be done to make this happen as well. So if anyone wanted to do it they can jump onto it just like I have.

I have run into a fair amount of issues along the way and being at the bottom of the earth also doesn't help at all!

-Before the tear down! 

















-Some inside changes

















-The final result









Unfortunately, the car is still not complete! I have a speedometer that doesn't get signal from the ecu(I am getting a signal from the final drive sensor on the transmission to the ecu as it displays in VCDS/VCP) And it is one of my main problems from getting this car back on the road, along side this I still have the TCU missing errors on the ECU and the ABS module which somehow are still appearing.(I have attached a full scan for reference if anyone could lend some advice  ) I see someone might have already accomplished what I am trying to achieve as well - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &p=1619321



> Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT
> Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77
> 
> VIN: TRUZZZ8N341018063 Mileage: 165580km/102886miles
> ...


Other than that the car is just about there, if anyone has any advice on the issues I am having it would be awesome to hear from you! If you want some more pictures I can pop some up of the build as well or if you are doing a similar build and having some issues feel free to drop a comment I had a fair few and you are not alone!

Cheers.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

I am presently getting all the parts to do the swap also. I have read about other VAG model gearbox swap that had similar issues such as after being coded as manual it still shows TCU missing and also no speed indication but haven't find any wiring information pertaining to the TT yet.


----------



## Thomas_Mathew (Jan 30, 2018)

CaptRon said:


> I am presently getting all the parts to do the swap also. I have read about other VAG model gearbox swap that had similar issues such as after being coded as manual it still shows TCU missing and also no speed indication but haven't find any wiring information pertaining to the TT yet.


Thats awesome, I just found a VW R32 MKIV wreck and got the transmission, gear selector, engine, clutch pedal and associated wiring loom for the engine to make the swap easier.

One big thing I would note from doing this is that the gear selector between a R32 and Audi TT manual may bolt up exactly the same but a TT gear selector stick is positioned about and inch forward of the joint rather than a R32 is straight up(Hope that makes sense) so when you select sixth gear the gear stick would hit the outer ring of the cover over the selector(Doesn't affect operation just moves it slightly)

I had to find a transfer box that would fit to the 02Q transmission(Transfer case was already removed by the time I got to the wrecked R32) but found that a 02M transfer case fits perfectly.(02E Transfer case will not work as these are different and don't share the fluid from the transmission) Alongside this the front axles of the standard 02E transmission and transfer case will not fit and will require different hubs on either side.

Driving the car with a manual has been awesome so a must do if you find all the parts, good luck!

Hope this helps


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes I noticed that about the shifter and I've got a proper TT shifter box. I sourced a gearbox from the MK4 R32 which is a 02M GQV with the transfer case.

I have almost everything I need now. Some of the main components that are different are the front axels, the starter, the power steering line from the pump to the rack, the left transmission mount, the shifter trim, plus of course the pedals, clutch line and a bunch of bolts, clips etc...

The electrical set up is obviously the biggest issue that I'd like to discuss with you but since your a new member I cannot PM you. Hopefully someone in the forum has done it before and would shed some light.


----------



## Thomas_Mathew (Jan 30, 2018)

Ah darn, I'll see if I can sort that out so you can flick me a message.

Sounds like you have the mechanical side sorted. In regards to wiring I have yet to get a pin out for the reverse light. I have the plug and wiring to wire it just yet to find where it needs to go.

Clutch safety switch was easy, just wired this to the starter inter-lock to start the car. For some time I had the inter-lock relay off to start the car via the key. Before this I had to cross the battery terminal to the solenoid on the starter to start it.

As far as I am aware there shouldn't be any other major wiring, but again maybe this is why I have a fair few amount of DTCs popping up regarding the TCU. I wouldn't think so but never know.

Do you have the part number of your instrument cluster? I am interested to see what coding options you have on it as you might not have the same issue as me with the speedometer not working.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

You have recoded the cluster etc, to change from DSG to manual haven't you?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

If you Google regular TT auto to manual there's a few guides which cover all this.

It isn't fun, if you crack the Speedo let me know.


----------



## Thomas_Mathew (Jan 30, 2018)

John949 said:


> You have recoded the cluster etc, to change from DSG to manual haven't you?


Well that is one of the problems. When I attempt to add the coding (+4 for Manual Transmission) VCDS nor VCP accept the coding and rejects it.

I have had a response to a guy north from me that has put a R32 into a Touran (Reference to his project here - https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread ... R32-engine) from what it sounds like I should be replacing the DSG ECU with a manual ecu and starting there and working back to the cluster might help. Which is starting to sound like a fairly good idea.


----------



## Thomas_Mathew (Jan 30, 2018)

auspicious_character said:


> If you Google regular TT auto to manual there's a few guides which cover all this.
> 
> It isn't fun, if you crack the Speedo let me know.


Did a fair amount of googling - maybe my keywords just suck!

Will do I think I have a good way forward and will report back when I find more info out.

Here is some more pictures as well.

-Another thing to note for the conversion. Had to get a different mount for the transmission as the 02E mount has 3 bolts the 02Q/02M has just two!









-Had to get a transfer case as when I purchased the engine and transmission it hadn't come with one. This one come off a Audi TT 225 02M which bolted up perfectly.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

Thomas_Mathew said:


> Do you have the part number of your instrument cluster? I am interested to see what coding options you have on it as you might not have the same issue as me with the speedometer not working.


I don't have the part number for my cluster and other who did the swap on other models didn't had any issue with the cluster. Of course the manual car clusters have indices for the gear change on the speed dial.

What I was planning to do is to connect the wire from pin #6 at the Mechatronic ( check if it has continuity to pin 28 of the blue cluster connector) to pin #2 on the VSS connector.

Here is the pin out out the mechatronic connector:

Pin assignments of 20-pin connector to mechatronic module

Pin1 K-Wire (diagnostic)
Pin2. Not used
Pin3. Tiptronic steering wheel Tip -
Pin 4.5 not used
Pin 6. V-signal (speedo/dash panel insert)
Pin10 Powertrain CAN bus high
Pin11. Term.30
Pin12. R-signal (reverse light control)
Pin13. Term.15
Pin 14 Tiptronic steering wheel Tip +
Pin 15. Powertrain CAN bus low
Pin 16 Term. 31
Pin 17 P/N signal (starter control)
Pin 18. Term.30
Pin19. Term.31
Pin 20 not used


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

That could also help but it's from the 2000 model so I din't check if or what is different.

2000 TT dash pinout

Blue 32-pin connector
• 1 - → Terminal 15
• 2 - Brake pad wear
• 3 - Speedometer output 1
• 4 - Not used
• 5 - Fuel gauge sender
• 6 - Tank warning OBD 2
• 7 - Terminal 31 (sensor earth)
• 8 - Coolant temperature
• 9 - Terminal 31 (load earth)
• 10 - Oil pressure 2 (high)
• 11 - Speed signal
• 12 - Air conditioner shutoff
• 13 - Electronic throttle
• 14 - Convertible top
• 15 - Terminal 58d
• 16 - Not used
• 17 - → Main beam
• 18 - Left turn signal indicator
• 19 - Not used
• 20 - Terminal 58s
• 21 - Driver's door contact
• 22 - Low coolant
• 23 - Terminal 30
• 24 - Terminal 31 (load earth)
• 25 - Consumption signal
• 26 - Right parking light
• 27 - Left parking light
• 28 - Speedometer input
• 29 - Low brake fluid
• 30 - S-contact
• 31 - Speedometer output 2
• 32 - ESP/TCS


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

Thomas_Mathew said:


> John949 said:
> 
> 
> > You have recoded the cluster etc, to change from DSG to manual haven't you?
> ...


I read in some other forum that some were not able to recode to Manual using VCDS if there were faults present. I spoke to a VAG tuner and he told me I might have to have the ECU re-mapped. I'm not there yet so I can't confirm.

Getting an mk4 r32 or mk1 manual 3.2 TT ECU could be the way to go except from having to reprogram the immobiliser!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey guys. Good to see you're tackling this

*Wiring* 
I think your easiest way out with the DSG/manual wiring is to source an r32 or Bora V6 4motion late model manual loom and ecu. Swap all that in.

Are you guys working with or without elsawin wiring diagrams??

*Immobiliser*
Defeat or match the immobiliser. Easily enough done by a tuner or someone who knows how to get in the ecu's to read off of the EEPROM to be able to get the data from the original ecu and transfer it over. 
IMMO off is also an option.

That or swap the eeprom chips around and be done with it.

Happy to help where I can


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Hey guys. Good to see you're tackling this
> 
> *Wiring*
> I think your easiest way out with the DSG/manual wiring is to source an r32 or Bora V6 4motion late model manual loom and ecu. Swap all that in.
> ...


I was considering getting a mk4 r32 or mk1 3.2TT engine harness and ECU but I'm wondering if it would include the connections to the VSS and reverse light switch? If anyone knows please let me know!

I assume the elsawin diagrams are the ones use in the Bentley manual but found it frustrating when tracing a circuit ends up to a reference number yet the number cannot be found in any other diagrams. I started looking at the electrical diagrams from the knowledge base and found them so much easier to use, Unfortunately they are for the early models and from the Bentley diagrams it seems like there were some changes in 2003.

Does anyone know how to get updated diagrams like the one from the knowledge base?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes the part of the harness you need will be there if you get a complete 3.2 manual wiring loom.

If you have the wiring diagrams for the manual (and not going to source a manual loom) that's what you're going to want to "create" for your manual setup. De pin everything related to the DSG at the ECU and pin/wire up the correct setup for the manual.

If you still need help with the wiring diagrams let me know in a PM.

I'm not sure if a simple re-flash of the tune will do it but it's easy enough to try this method. So what you'd want to do is back up the tune off of the auto ECU then upload the manual tune into it. Hopefully that gets you running. If things don't work properly just upload the auto tune back up. If flashing an ECU from a 2.8VR6 up to a 3.2 tune works a-ok i don't see how a 3.2 auto to 3.2 manual wouldn't.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Reverse light switch comes off the car loom, not the engine loom.
I replaced the engine loom but the old one did have a lot of the auto crap on it which I wouldn't like to leave in.

I have left the auto wiring from the shifter to pump in for now and for the starter I have looped it atm but I was reading up on the #53 relay method but I'm not into that finesse level we're chasing yet.

https://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=383272

I found this an interesting read.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm considering getting a manual engine wiring loom; it will at least take care of the VSS and getting the proper wires to the ECU.

But I found this "How-to Guide" from the TDI Forum and pages 28-29 show the connections using a #53 relay to replace the #175 relay but not recommended for the DSG as per page 34, someone added a guide for a DSG VW Bug. I cross checkged with the TT DSG and blue cluster connector pinout it seems to be good.

http://pics3.tdiclub.com/data/517/Boert ... ctions.pdf


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks like that'll get you sorted! Nice find


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

IPG3.6 said:


> Looks like that'll get you sorted! Nice find


Well... it's a start but we'll see but I'm sure there will me lots more issues to sort. I'm trying to get most of the electric figure out before I start doing mechanical part which will not be before this fall.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

auspicious_character said:


> Reverse light switch comes off the car loom, not the engine loom.
> I replaced the engine loom but the old one did have a lot of the auto crap on it which I wouldn't like to leave in.


I think I will go get a manual or r32 engine wiring loom and ECU that will save me a lot of issues.

Would you be able to tell me where the reverse light switch loom goes?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Goes to the colourful plugs under the rain tray which is the interface for the interior loom.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

IPG3.6 said:


> Goes to the colourful plugs under the rain tray which is the interface for the interior loom.


Looking at the diagrams I assumed the connector was there... but now I know!
Cheers mate!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Any updates to this @Auspicious?


----------



## A1ex_nvrsk (Mar 16, 2021)

Thomas_Mathew said:


> Hey all!
> Cheers.


Hello, did you solve your problem?

Anybody please help me with coding code of *8N0 907 379K* ABS/ESP module for 3.2 *MANUAL* transmition.
I know that *0022548*is for dsg/automatic.
But does anybody know code for manual?

BTW, Thomas, I suppose this code helps you too.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Nov 9, 2021)

HI there - thanks for posting. Any updates with this project? I am starting this as well and would love to hear of any roadblocks/findings.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

DBVeeDB said:


> HI there - thanks for posting. Any updates with this project? I am starting this as well and would love to hear of any roadblocks/findings.


Just curious, but why? The DSG is a pretty neat box. I love a stick too, but a few years in, wouldn't consider it worth the hassle and performance loss. You'll be slower in exchange for the joy of manual shifting.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Nov 9, 2021)

Dsg is neat for sure and I guess if you are timing shifts yeah it’s faster but I value the driving experience more than how much “faster” it makes the car. I drive a lot of mk4 r32’s and I love the combination of the 3.2 and the 6spd, so I’m looking to get that in my TT.

Also, dsg is heavier and costs more to maintain, my mechantronic is on its way out as well so after three years of enjoying the dsg I’m ready to take on this project. I don’t daily my TT and we never got the manuals in the states, so I think it’ll be a cool project 😎 if I were actually trying to make this car “fast” I’d boost it and keep the dsg, but a maybe 13sec car in NA spec like mine, I’ll go for the rowing pleasure not the flappy paddles.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

OK, you said all the right things - pass.  I'm in the U.S. too, and I was initially disappointed to be deprived of the 6spd when I decided I wanted the 3.2, but after having lived with it, decided I like it a whole lot more than I was expecting. But I totally get you on the driving experience. When I bought my R8 a year back, I decided it had to be a manual, not R-tronic, and a year later, I wouldn't have it any other way. I've converted autos to manual on simpler things without computers in the way, so as long as you're on board for the headaches along the way, go for it!


----------



## isb (Mar 14, 2016)

Question applicable to UK only. If you change a DSG box for a manual do you have to inform DVLA? Reason I ask is because tax is £585 for a manual and £340 for DSG


----------

